# Did I do the homework right?



## that_girl (Jun 23, 2013)

i have 11 plants in 3gal pots
-coco/perlite 
-i water once a day 
- they under 2 600W (i can switch one to 1K, but don't know if i should at this point) 
XXX Magnum and Xtra Sun sealed reflectors
the air is going through the filter into the reflectors that r connected through a Vortex fanand out into the tent where i have the clones and two moms
the temp is around 70-85F (sometimes 92F, the light goes on at night, but that is the best temp i've got so far) humidity 30-55
the temp in the tent is 95F i have 2 small fans , but nothing is pulling the air out of the tent.
food- Advanced Nutrients, House and Garden and Advanced Foriculture (yellow bottles)


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 23, 2013)

If its to warm in your tent try pulling air into your tent through reflectors than out of your tent.  Add vent fan and run seperate from your lights.
Your trying to cool your lights off with already warm air.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't understand your venting set up. It should be this simple,

Filter>duct>hood>duct>hood>duct>fan>duct>outside or

Filter>fan>and so on to outside


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2013)

You have to pull the old stale air out and fresh air in to yur growroom,, or ya gonna have alot of problems.


----------



## that_girl (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry i wasn't clear.. the fresh air is being pulled in by the 2 ACs and circulating around the room by the upright oscillating fan that stands opposite of the AC (so the ACs r blowing air through the plants and the fan blowing it back through)
i also didn't mention the ducts (i didn't know exactly what they were called, and didn't wanna say "those shiny things"...
so it is : filter- duct-hood-duct-hood-duckt-fan-duct-tent (and it stops here, cause i don't have another fan to pull it out of the tent)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2013)

Ya really need to get the Stale Air out of your tent Bro.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2013)

that_girl said:
			
		

> Sorry i wasn't clear.. the fresh air is being pulled in by the 2 ACs and circulating around the room by the upright oscillating fan that stands opposite of the AC (so the ACs r blowing air through the plants and the fan blowing it back through)
> i also didn't mention the ducts (i didn't know exactly what they were called, and didn't wanna say "those shiny things"...
> so it is : filter- duct-hood-duct-hood-duckt-fan-duct-tent (and it stops here, cause i don't have another fan to pull it out of the tent)



I am a little confused, your ducting does not run to the outside of your tent?  Can't you just put a longer piece of ducting and run it to the outside of the tent?  The fan that is inside the tent will exhaust it out.  I only use 1 exhaust fan.


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 23, 2013)

what air conditioner are you using?  So put filter, attach to ducting outside of tent run into tent into hood, go from that hood to next hood ducting then get a 20 dollar or so backdraft damper put it in then run that to the outside of room prefferably out your window.  you can build box to go around window that has ducting to it that is one way to do it.

that is to exhaust heat from lights only to help bring heat down.  next you need to exchange air in your tent every few  minutes.  so how big is your tent.  w*L*H = cubic feet 4x8x8= 250ish so you would want a 250 cfm to run for 1 minute or a 175 cfm fan to run for 2 minutes that way plants can breathe co2 and photosynth doesnt stop.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2013)

If you are pulling air from outside the room and exhausting it outside the room, a filter is not needed.  IMO, that girl needs passive intakes, then inside the tent, the filter: ducting to light, ducting to light, ducting to fan (centrifuge type(, ducting out of tent, and an oscillating fan in the tent to move things around.  There is really no reason that one exhaust fan should not do the job.


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 23, 2013)

if temps to high then she should have one for lights by themselves.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2013)

She seems to be exhausting inside the tent, if she is, that is the reason for the high temps.


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 24, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you are pulling air from outside the room and exhausting it outside the room, a filter is not needed.  IMO, that girl needs passive intakes, then inside the tent, the filter: ducting to light, ducting to light, ducting to fan (centrifuge type(, ducting out of tent, and an oscillating fan in the tent to move things around.  There is really no reason that one exhaust fan should not do the job.




I thought about air cooled lights- and thought I should have a filter at intake to keep the bulb and glass cleaner do most people not do this?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2013)

I have filter material over my intakes.  But the purpose of a carbon filter is to remove the odors of the growroom.  If you are pulling air from outside the room and exhausting it outside the room, no need for a carbon filter.


----------



## that_girl (Jun 24, 2013)

I am a little confused, your ducting does not run to the outside of your tent? Can't you just put a longer piece of ducting and run it to the outside of the tent? The fan that is inside the tent will exhaust it out. I only use 1 exhaust fan.

--Ok, so I can extend the ducting to the outside of the tent... Will the two small fens inside the tent be enough ? How would they pull air out??


-- What is passive intake?
-- I'm using two portable ACs. I 8000btu another one is 12000 btu...

Sorry if I'm being unclear, once the lights come back on I'll try to schematically draw what's everything with the measurements ....thank u everyone...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 28, 2013)

If you put a filter in your tent thus is how it should go like said above. 

Your filter lil ducting hood ducting out the tent to the inline fan. Then ducting out your room the tent is in. 

If you have ac blowing in u may be able to stop using it. 
And either open 1-2 of your bottom ports or stick ducting in a tent port n run it some. 
Hope this helps. All has been said already. 
Your main problem is removing the stale hot air out of the tent n room.
LH


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2013)

that_girl said:
			
		

> I am a little confused, your ducting does not run to the outside of your tent? Can't you just put a longer piece of ducting and run it to the outside of the tent? The fan that is inside the tent will exhaust it out. I only use 1 exhaust fan.
> 
> --Ok, so I can extend the ducting to the outside of the tent... Will the two small fens inside the tent be enough ? How would they pull air out??
> 
> ...



It is not really that you are being unclear, some things are just harder to describe than others.

First of all passive intakes are simply openings with no fans in them.   The exhaust fan acts kind of like a vacuum.  So, let's look at NV's post.

Filter>duct>hood>duct>hood>duct>fan>duct>outside

The filter is inside the tent.  The sucking action of the fan will pull the air from the tent through the filter through the lights and then push it out the ducting that is on the outlet side of the fan.  This in turn pulls your air conditioned air from the adjacent room through the passive intakes.  If your room is crowded, the fan can be positioned outside of the tent with ducting run somewhere outside.  Keep your duct runs as straight and as short as you can.  Dips and turns will affect the air flow.


----------

